# Decision Made



## Addie (Dec 17, 2018)

Spike showed up tonight with a beautiful three rib roast for Christmas. He bought himself and Teddy a four rib one. It is one heck of a beautiful piece of meat. A fantastic fat cap on the back side of it. 

Since I did Thanksgiving, Pirate can do Christmas. He asked me about the recipe that the rest of the family has been using over the years. So I  printed out Paula Deen's recipe. I made it a few years back for my daughter's holiday dinner, and her husband is still raving about it. 

I had planned on having a very small spiral ham. But I am even happier with this roast. It is on sale at $6.99 for this week only. 

Twice baked taters, French style green beans, and blueberry pie for desert.


----------



## roadfix (Dec 17, 2018)

Rib roast for da win!


----------



## CraigC (Dec 18, 2018)

Already have ours! One side is wild mushroom bread pudding, although it will probably be cultivated mushies. I wonder how black truffle would work in it.


----------



## Addie (Dec 18, 2018)

roadfix said:


> Rib roast for da win!



And no football!!!  Yea!!


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 18, 2018)

Addie said:


> And no football!!!  Yea!!



But the Celtics play on Christmas Day.


----------



## Addie (Dec 18, 2018)

Andy M. said:


> But the Celtics play on Christmas Day.



That's nice. I wish them the best. You can send me an email letting me know only if they win. Seeing how bad the Pats have been playing this season, I don't want to see anymore losers.


----------



## roadfix (Dec 18, 2018)

So I was at Sams Club yesterday and checking out their choice rib roasts at $9.99/lb.  I though that was pretty high.    Instead, I went across the street to Ralph's and got their choice RR on sale for $4.77/lb.


----------



## Addie (Dec 18, 2018)

roadfix said:


> So I was at Sams Club yesterday and checking out their choice rib roasts at $9.99/lb.  I though that was pretty high.    Instead, I went across the street to Ralph's and got their choice RR on sale for $4.77/lb.



Did the label state which ribs it consisted of? Both Spike's and mine are right in the center of the rib cage. The prime ribs.


----------



## roadfix (Dec 18, 2018)

Addie said:


> Did the label state which ribs it consisted of? Both Spike's and mine are right in the center of the rib cage. The prime ribs.


definitely not prime at Sams and Ralphs....


----------

